# New pictures of Lucky!!



## Seattle Rain (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm still working with him, and I don't get much time because he hardly ever leaves his cage, but he came out today and I got a few pictures:

Here he is on my shoulder, getting a kiss:









Another one, in black and white:









This bird just loves attacking my wedding rings! Look at him go:









And another, of Lucky in the sink:









That's all for now, I should get a few more soon, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the crest in the last pic!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lucky is a gorgeous boy  all of mine like attacking the wedding rings...lol


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Chiclet things my engagment ring is fun to try to eat too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute........


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, he is a handsome man!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The black and white photo looks great!!


----------



## Seattle Rain (Oct 4, 2007)

Thankyou everyone. I'll be getting some more soon, I love getting pictures of my animals.


----------

